# Veil Tail Form?



## Alyssalovesbettas (Jul 19, 2014)

For a while I have been seeking a way to know what to look for in veil tails. I cannot seem to find anything at all, and I was wondering if any one has specific form you use to breed or show in Veil Tail classes. Thanks in advance!


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

In the United States, there is not a standard for veil tails. They are shown in the Variations class. However, there are trial standards for the IBC in Europe, and Bettas4All has their standards publicly available as well.

If you are a member of the IBC, the Veil trial standards can be found in the files section - it's a little tricky to get to, so if you are digging through the files and can't find them let me know.

Here are the Bettas4All standards:
http://www.hollandbettashow.com/bet...Standard/Bettas4allStandard2013-Chapter3F.pdf

The picture you'd like to focus on to work towards the IBC trial standards (bettas4all is Euro based and does not have shows in the U.S.) is picture #2, with the pointed caudal.

This is NOT quite what the IBC trial standards look like, however. The most notable difference is in the IBC trial, the dorsal at the base should be no more than 1/2 and preferably closer to 1/3 the length of the base of the anal, and shaped like a sickle or scythe rather than a teardrop. There should be no overlap between the dorsal and the caudal. In addition, you want a nice, right angle where the anal hangs from the body. Wide gaps are to be desired.


----------



## Tigerbarb92 (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm new here can anyone tell be how to set up my own question


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Select the subsection where you wish to comment or post, and look at the left hand side, right above where the titles of other people's posts begin. There's a button marked "New Thread" which you can press to begin your own thread to ask your question.

Be sure you're in the right place before you create the thread! Otherwise the people with the answers might not be there to see it.


----------



## Alyssalovesbettas (Jul 19, 2014)

Thank you hrutan! This is exactly what I was looking for! I just need to renew my membership and I'll start hunting for the page! :-D


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

In the BetterBettas Yahoo Group, this is the path:

Files --> Standards Updates --> 2013-2014 --> Trial - Veiltail Standard.doc


----------

